# Pants with double boa gaiters?



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

skaguy25 said:


> I'm looking at new pants this year and I'm wondering if there are any out there that have two openings in the snow gaiter for boots with a double boa system. I've heard that the 686 smarty series does, but when I saw a pair in the local shop they only had an opening for the front boa. Anybody know of a pair that has both?


686 is the only pant i have seen with the gators with boa.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have double boa's and no holes in my gaiter for them... I just click them a few clicks and pull my pant off of it and click some more.

Fairly unneeded thing imo.....


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Hell, I just reach down and turn the knob through the pants.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I was wondering if any company will ever make double BOA gaiters. My guess is not because most BOA boots have only the one front wheel. The focus BOAs are a bit pricey too so my guess is that it would not be too lucrative for companies to make a pant with double BOA gaiters. If you want a good selection of the front gaiters then look into VANS. All of their snowboard pants have it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

I know I can turn them through the gaiters, but that is just a pain, especially with gloves on.


----------

